# Anova Precision Cooker - Sous Vide



## Southern Dad (Sep 9, 2017)

After discovering sous vide on YouTube, I wanted one.  I like cooking and I love gadgets, this was right up my alley.  I chose the Anova as my appliance of choice. Today, I made the first meal with it.  I had some frozen Smithfield Pork Chops that are already seasoned and vacuum sealed, so I said, why not.  140º F for 3 hours, then finished them with a pan sear in a touch of oil.  Made an apple purée and a bed of shredded lettuce.  

Keep in mind that I've already prepared some of these Smithfield Pork Chops on the grill and using the Instant Pot.  Those two methods seemed good, until today. Next, I need to figure out what kind of containers I want to use because I foresee much use of the Anova.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 10, 2017)

Those look good!  Although I'd cook them to 125 and then hit the grill.  

Definitely skip the Instant Pot


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2017)

I want one.  Saving my pennies.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 10, 2017)

I love cooking sous vide, perfect results every time. I have a first gen Anova it is good but the newer ones have lots of nice features.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2017)

Mine has quickly become one of the most used tools in my home kitchen arsenal.

As for storage containers, Groupon often has deals on them, from 3 compartment, to singles. I normally get 20 for at/under $15.

I like to do Cuban Pork with Mojo, Black Beans and Rice, and Crazy Corn.






One of my favorites from this summer:
Ras El Hanout Chicken Sous Vide, Fennel Apple Slaw w/  Toasted Cumin Seed, Curried Carrot Puree with Ginger & Honey


----------



## caseydog (Sep 10, 2017)

I love my Anova. Perfect medium-rare steaks. 

Now, you just need a _Searzall_ to put a nice crust on pretty much anything you sous vide. 

CD

.


----------



## Stock Pot (Sep 11, 2017)

I have to use mine more. Those pre-packaged and seasoned pork chops are a great idea.


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 17, 2017)

The pre-seasoned pork chops happened to be what I had in the freezer needing to be used.  I love those multi-compartment containers.  I use them for lunch most days.  The containers that I am trying to decide on are the cooking vessels.  Right now, I am using a Sterilite 27-Quart Box.  It is a $5 solution from Walmart but eventually, I am looking for a longer lasting solution.

I am torn between the Cambro, Rubbermaid, and Lipavi.  For longer cooks, I am thinking about getting a cooler and drilling the appropriate hole.  The additional insulation should make the device not work as hard.

Although I chose the Anova model, the Joule was a close second.  I use the Joule app and the I love the ChefSteps YouTube videos.  Gordon Crilly certain knows his stuff.  Not being able to use the device without the iPhone was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2017)

Southern Dad said:


> The pre-seasoned pork chops happened to be what I had in the freezer needing to be used.  I love those multi-compartment containers.  I use them for lunch most days.  The containers that I am trying to decide on are the cooking vessels.  Right now, I am using a Sterilite 27-Quart Box.  It is a $5 solution from Walmart but eventually, I am looking for a longer lasting solution.
> 
> I am torn between the Cambro, Rubbermaid, and Lipavi.  For longer cooks, I am thinking about getting a cooler and drilling the appropriate hole.  The additional insulation should make the device not work as hard.
> 
> Although I chose the Anova model, the Joule was a close second.  I use the Joule app and the I love the ChefSteps YouTube videos.  Gordon Crilly certain knows his stuff.  Not being able to use the device without the iPhone was a deal breaker for me.



I have only done one really long cook -- about 16 hours. I wrapped towels around and over my stock pot that I use for most sous vide cooks. It was not elegant, but it worked. 

I would get a cheap cooler, and hack it up if I were to do more long sous vide cooks. Unless I was cooking for pay, I would hate to spend the money on a Cambro, especially if it had to be "modified." 

CD


----------



## jennyema (Sep 18, 2017)

Why cook things for that long?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Why cook things for that long?



It is for tough cuts of meat. You cook it low and slow in sous vide, just like you would with BBQ in a smoker. Low and slow lets the fats break down, and make a tough cut, like brisket, moist and tender. 

CD


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I would get a cheap cooler, and hack it up if I were to do more long sous vide cooks. Unless I was cooking for pay, I would hate to spend the money on a Cambro, especially if it had to be "modified."
> 
> CD



Actually they sell lids for the three containers that I mentioned that already has the cutout for the Anova in them.


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Why cook things for that long?



I thought the same thing.  I was thinking that my longest cooks would be a few hours.  Since I am new to sous vide, I am trying everything using it.  Have you used it for bacon, yet?  Go pick up two packages of any brand thick sliced bacon.  Cook one using your current favorite method.  Then cook one using sous vide with an overnight cook.  There is no comparison.  It was truly the best bacon that I have ever made at home.

The Joule app gives you the times and what each time will look like.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy5GfIxrMJ4


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 18, 2017)

They also make waterballs that serve the same purpose as a lid.


----------



## Southern Dad (Oct 27, 2017)

I got 250 of the little balls.  They work pretty well for a cover.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 27, 2017)

Ping pong balls also insulated and prevent evaporation.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 27, 2017)

Here is my current set-up. I cut a lid for my container to fit the Anova. It works for me. 

CD

.


----------



## Stock Pot (Oct 28, 2017)

I find myself using my Sous Vide more and more. It's one of those gadgets that isn't good for everything, but is very good for certain things. Getting things like steaks and pork chops cooked to perfection is one of them. They do need stove top searing before serving, though.

I know restaurants use sous vide and I am wondering what else they use them on.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 4, 2017)

I use different containers now for different cooks but my favorite is my Coleman cooler.  I can load it with water and ice, put the vacuum sealed meat in the water.  I monitor the ice bath all day until I am ready to start the cook.  The ice bath keeps it below 40º usually between 33º - 35º.  Which keeps the meat at a safe temperature until it time to cook it.  This particular cooler will hold temp below 40º for two days.

The insulation in the cooler makes it perfect for long cooks like 36 hour bacon cooks.


----------

